# BOL..how do you choose?



## justme (Jul 29, 2013)

I have looked to see if this was a thread in any other location and didn't see one. If I missed it please let me know.

I don't have a BOL and I was wondering how do you go about choosing one that isn't on someone else's property. I thought about my mom's home but its really close to a city so I didn't think that would be a good idea. I thought about a mountain area but those are under govt control. My sister's place is a ranch with many acres but that is in CA so that is an out as well. Plus her ranch is a hour drive from an army base. So what or where should I look for a BOL. I pretty much grew up hiking and camping in the mountains of E. TN so I'm not afraid of the woods so since I'm familiar with this type of surroundings I was looking towards an area like that. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Even those that plan on "bugging-in" should have a BOL picked out. For many that BOL will be a spot on public land(national forest, park, BLM, whatever). You should pick a spot with good cover and concealment plus ready access to a water supply(crick, lake, spring).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Not all mountain areas are under government control. 

When choosing a BOL you need to look at your basic needs. Food, water, shelter, security etc. These are the things you need to consider when looking for your BOL.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

You are in a perfect area for a BOL.There is plenty of land/small farms around you. Of course I would suggest getting in a more rural area(guess I like my Kentucky place!!)When I say rural it's hard to get cell phone service many times around here.I'm only about 60 minutes away from Clarksville and on highway 79 there are plenty of "space".You are centrally located (our only major weather concern are tornados)soil is real good for farming of any kind,water is good,towns are far enough away but close enough to make a "trip" to the BIG stores when you need to.Course it all depends if you want to buy a small place too.If you own it you can prepare as you can afford it,and it isn't a drain on your pocketbook all at once.If you already live there you don't have to "bug out" you just have to "bug in".......Makes things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine was chosen for me as I inherited it and we turned it into a vacation home / bug out location. Although as I always point out in threads like this, we will not bug out unless we HAVE to. But in your situation I would look for things like abandoned buildings or properties that are not near major highways or communities. You can't exactly move in to these and get them ready, but you can bury some caches nearby and start making minor but significant changes to make them habitable. When you plan on bugging out to someone else's property you need to be prepared to find someone there when you arrive or have someone show up after you get settled.


----------



## justme (Jul 29, 2013)

I know of many place in the Smokey mountains that I would love to make a BOL.

Gabby, I have looked at places I have been around here and KY and not having cell services isn't a big deal to me. I have not been out Hwy 79 so I will have to take a drive out there someday soon and take a look.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I was online a week ago and found an 18acre spot of rural land in north central tn with 2 old wells on it for 30k. It was at the end of a dirt road, had a level spot for a structure and everything. Even good views. I can't move till I'm done with nursing school but can't help surfing the web for deals. When I'm looking I look for cheap, water, rural isolated locale, and within an hour drive of at least 2 hospitals (as I plan to be a nurse and would like to work). I like the climate of the southeast coupled with a little elevation so Appalachia fits the bill for me. Oh and make sure it isn't all rock so you can grow a plant or two.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

From Clarksville,I drive all the way to Morgantown , Ky(pass Russelville) the land is farm land all the way with plenty of rural houses a long the way,so you aren't totally alone but there are plenty of side roads that look very "back-country" if you make it to Morgantown,ha there is plenty of " back-out -of the way places.That's one of the main reasons I like it here. The town is small,Green River is right there(good fishing) close to a major highway but ...like I said it gets "real rural" real quick.Close enough to Bowling Green and if you are going to live here if you need to travel, Nashville and Louisville are just far enough away but you won't have to worry about the "hordes" WTSHTF.Most of the land isn't advertised but I know about a month ago my bank guy said they had more than a few foreclosures.Oh buy the way the bank here are old fashion and still makes loans.Could be just what you are looking for.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

GPS will get you in my holler, but paper maps won't. They still consider it a logging road lol. Our last census gave us 2,000 I think and that's stretching it a bit.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think it's best if you can buy land in a remote area somewhere with a water source nearby. Even 100 miles from a large city is probably far enough away. But I'd prefer to have a bug out location near a place like Garden, Michigan in the Upper Peninsula. Check this out:

http://maps.yahoo.com/place/?lat=45...52310466495,-82.8314208984375&addr=Garden, MI

You're 150 miles from Green Bay. It's even further to any city of any size in the lower peninsula.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

My thoughts on obtaining a piece of property. This is what I’m looking for when I get rich and infamous:

Minimum of 100 miles away from any SAC base, missile site, naval base, military staging & training area, and major cities

Minimum of 50 miles away from large cities, nuclear power plants, research center, dams up stream from the proposed location, concentrations of potentially dangerous businesses (Refineries, bulk fuel plants, industries using chemicals in bulk quantities, airports, rail interchanges, etc)

Near a small city or town of twenty-five thousand population or less, with a diversified economic base is best. Agriculture does not have to be the primary industry, but there should be at least some types of food production locally. Small truck farms are better than a huge single crop plantation.

Preferably, the town will own and operate its own power generation plant as well as the water supply and sewer disposal facility. In some smaller towns, this is not possible, or even likely, but check anyway. You might get lucky.

Make sure you have absolute right of way to the property. Some realtors will sell land in the middle of a tract that has no access. Beware.

Climate/micro climate: The area should allow production of food crops with reasonable effort, and not have extremes of temperatures summer or winter. Green houses can off-set somewhat marginal garden conditions.

Good southern exposure on at least part of the property

Hopefully a wooded/forested area to the north of the property

Flowing water is nice, a good potable water source is mandatory. Check out the depth, quality, flow rate, and expense of water wells in the area

The ideal water situation would be a reliable city or rural water district supply of high quality untreated water, backed up by a twenty-five to fifty foot shallow well with a static water level of seven to fifteen feet and a flow rate of fifteen hundred gallons per hour or more of soft, uncontaminated water with a three-quarter horsepower to two horsepower shallow well pump with a forty-two to one-hundred-twenty gallon pre-pressurized storage tank. Finally, with a hand pump kept in good repair on the well you are ready for any emergency.

The sewer disposal situation is a little different. Very few areas permit installing a septic system if a city sewer line is within two hundred to five hundred feet of the property line. You have either city sewer or a septic system. You cannot have both of them. An exception is where a new sewer line is installed in an area not formerly served by city sewers. There is usually a period of two to five years to allow everyone time to make hookups before the septic systems are declared illegal to use.
If you must hook to the city sewer, be sure that the system is reliable. If it is not reliable during normal times you really have problems in a disaster. If reports indicate poor sewer service either find another place in the same town with better service, if possible, or find another area.

Check on the availability of telephone, cell phone service, natural gas, and electric service before purchasing the land. If any of the services are not available, you must consider what alternatives you will choose.

Besides room for a garden, there should also be space available for burying small amounts of human waste and garbage for a short time if it ever becomes necessary.

Space provisions for dogs, cats, rabbits, and chickens, bees, etc., should be made if you ordinarily have them or plan to keep these animals. Space should also be allocated for any other special reasons you may have.

Total acreage depends on how much elbow room you want, garden space needed, animal space needed, farm support crop area needed, firewood requirements, among any other needs you may have. I don’t think you can have too much land. Five acres if you aren’t going to burn your own wood for heat. Ten acres is better. Twenty-five should do. More at your discretion and bank account balance.

If you are going to use wood for fuel, most forested lands can produce one cord of firewood per acre per year continuously by using coppicing techniques. Try to get double the amount of woodlot you need and set it up to coppice as you harvest the wood.


Just my opinion.


----------



## Preppersam (Aug 2, 2013)

From my research, these are a few things you want to consider for your BOL:

-You want easy access to a water source and you want your BOL to be remote enough where others are not likely to pass by. This means it must be located away from major highways and roadways. Start thinking about family and friends and if they own any remote properties or may themselves live in a remote area.

-The reason why you may have to evacuate your current location can include nuclear, chemical or biological attacks, civil unrest and because your home was destroyed. The location you choose must be far enough away from a major metropolitan area so it is protected from nuclear fallout and other airborne contaminates. 

-The location must also be where you can get there on half of a tank of fuel because you may have to use that same tank of fuel to get back home or relocate. The crisis may cause a fuel shortage or damage to the electrical grids so refueling may not be an option...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Independent water and arable/livestock-compatible land are my two main constraints. That eliminates 90% of the properties I find locally. I prefer headwaters or a spring proven in drought. I do not want to be downstream of idiots that wash, crap or dump carcasses in the water.

Defensibility and seclusion are next. View vantage, isolation of sight, sound, smell, shine, etc.

I am considering the fact I may not need but the few acres that guarantee water as long as surrounding land is fit and doesn't intrude on others already established. Also the fact I could become caretaker (and sharer) of public land containing headwater springs. I know of a few places.

If Jerry D is for some reason in TX when the balloon goes up, and he hasn't found his property, he's welcome to bug out with us.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! That is a generous offer! And believe me, I will keep it in mind. I have family in Houston and could conceivably be in the state when something happens.

And I'll return the offer best as I can. If you're in Reno when the balloon goes up, I'll do everything I can to lend a hand. Don't have a BOL close, but I know a few things about the city that would be advantageous.

Thank you so much.

That's no opinion. That is solid truth.


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 9, 2011)

I already live in what most would call a BOL. But we still have a well laid out plan in the local national forest as well including buried supplies. Never hurts to be ready.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I revived a thread I started months ago listing properties in eastern KY for sale. Many are prime farm land and one is located in a state park with a large lake.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

hiwall said:


> For many that BOL will be a spot on public land(national forest, park, BLM, whatever). You should pick a spot with good cover and concealment plus ready access to a water supply(crick, lake, spring).


 The problem with this is I myself have heard at least 200 people who have attended our preparedness classes say they would "head for the hills" I.e State forest, national park, whatever. The problem here is just how much room do people think it takes to survive for just one person in a "wilderness" area? Like hiwall said you need cover, concealment, water, and shelter to survive. That drastically cuts down available area in those places.

So to answer the OP on where for a BOL? You'll get as many answers to that question as you'll have people to ask. IMHO there is no perfect place for a BOL. Now there are lots of places NOT so great for one. I wouldn't recommend having it in downtown NYC or LA. Nor would I want one within say 50 miles of a primary/ first strike target in case of a nuke attack or something similar, Along a major roadway, that kind of thing.

Our primary BOL is really a bit farther away than I really like (73 miles) but for the time being we'll deal with it hopefully the wife can retire in about 3 years and we'll move there then. Ours is in S. Indiana 70+ acres 25 miles from the nearest town, at the end of a 3 mile gravel road. It is 90% wooded, has a creek running along the back of it, has several dozen wild fruit and nut trees. Plus a good location for our planned basement home. A plus here is depending on where you go you can find land pretty cheap. less than $1,000 an acre. Many states even less.

To me as I've said dozens of times you NEED to have both your BIL and BOL in place before something happens. Depending on say a State, federal or other public property location is a bad idea. What if someone arrives there first? Or a bigger group tries to force you off "their" spot? Add to that fact you can't really pre-stock that kind of location.

If you can safely bug in somewhere that's your best bet. But if not consider looking into maybe partnering up with some like minded friends or family and pooling resources and getting several acres for a BOL.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> lf Jerry D is for some reason in TX when the balloon goes up, and he hasn't found his property, he's welcome to bug out with us.


Same for him here. I know jerry from a couple other places, and LOVE his writing. He'd be well welcomed into our group.


----------



## justme (Jul 29, 2013)

One of the many reason that our rental home isn't a good BIL is we don't own it and its very close to a military base. I do love it because the pond at the end of the property is spring fed so even in drought it has water. 
My hubby has his head in the sand and doesn't want to buy any property because, as he says, we would not have it paid off by the times we die. In other words it would never be ours. He drives me up the wall with his head in the sand attitude. So I am left to the prepping as much as I can. Having a BOL is big concern to me cause of our location but I fear that getting on here may be harder than I think with the base so close and the only way to get to any major roads out is across the river unless you go around the world and in the back door. Everyone here has given me many things to think about and I don't know if any of my family members are prepping at all. I know my dad did before he passed away and now my mom is either selling off the stuff he had or using it up. So I don't know what to do about BOL. We can't just wing it in hopes that we will be ok. I don't think like that.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

justme said:


> One of the many reason that our rental home isn't a good BIL is ... its very close to a military base. ....


Well that could be good. If the base survives and the troops remain loyal to their oath, then you could be very safe under their protection.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Those that own a BOL are very fortunate indeed. I own my home and would stay here obviously if at all possible. I own no other property. I do have an RV that can keep my wife and I comfortable. And the state of Arizona is 83% public land. I have several spots picked out to go to that we have camped at before(all have a natural water supply or windmill). These spots are WAY off the beaten path, yet all within 40 miles of home and require travel on no paved roads to get to them. Also some farther away but those require some travel on highways(which might be fine). We can all only do so much. If I had the knowledge I have now when I bought my current home I would have done things different. But the way it is, is the way it is.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Well that could be good. If the base survives and the troops remain loyal to their oath, then you could be very safe under their protection.


lazyL.... true but the drawback there is if it is a primary strike location for enemy attack and/or being over run by the golden hordes who are running away from the cities.


----------

